# What to do with chestnuts?



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

So I heard from a power department guy there is a chestnut tree nearby about 2 mi down the road. We fired up the new (to me) Cherokee to test the new general grabbers I had put on. It was a lot smaller than my FJ, by a big margin. Not as high as I would like but overall really good.

So I get there and we packed two shopping bags each with verified good nuts.

So we're heading to a camp bug out location tomorrow and we asking...what do I do with them? I know there will be a fire so chestnuts roasting on an open fire but what do you do? Hull or shell them? Blanch then roast how do I do this?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Leon said:


> So I heard from a power department guy there is a chestnut tree nearby about 2 mi down the road. We fired up the new (to me) Cherokee to test the new general grabbers I had put on. It was a lot smaller than my FJ, by a big margin. Not as high as I would like but overall really good.
> 
> So I get there and we packed two shopping bags each with verified good nuts.
> 
> So we're heading to a camp bug out location tomorrow and we asking...what do I do with them? I know there will be a fire so chestnuts roasting on an open fire but what do you do? Hull or shell them? Blanch then roast how do I do this?


you will need to slice into the shell first. just deep enough to see the nut inside. If not the steam created inside will make them explode if they get to hot. if you want them "salted" you can simmer them in salted water for about 5 minutes and then roast them. roasting can be done over the fire or in the oven. takes about 15-30 minutes depending on the heat. I would cool them for a few minutes before trying to peal open the shells so nobody gets burnt.

if you have access to a chestnut tree I personally would try to find any baby trees growing around and try to snag them for my yard, especially if they are native since most of those have died out leaving up with imported chestnuts.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

a fine toothed hobby craft saw does a good job in making that "slice" in the nut shell ... a steady hand with a pair of pliers and a band saw does an even quiker job ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Leon said:


> So I heard from a power department guy there is a chestnut tree nearby about 2 mi down the road. We fired up the new (to me) Cherokee to test the new general grabbers I had put on. It was a lot smaller than my FJ, by a big margin. Not as high as I would like but overall really good.
> 
> So I get there and we packed two shopping bags each with verified good nuts.
> 
> So we're heading to a camp bug out location tomorrow and we asking...what do I do with them? I know there will be a fire so chestnuts roasting on an open fire but what do you do? Hull or shell them? Blanch then roast how do I do this?


Have a sling shot at the ready, when your buddy goes to take a crapper in his camp shit bucket, grab a hot chestnut from the campfire and sneak up and shoot him as he hunkers down to take his daily grunt.

Should be fun at the camp this weekend!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Fire roasted chestnuts are great eating on a cool night.
We've got a chestnut roaster... kind of a long-handled, vented pan with a screen-like cover.
As already mentioned, a small slice to vent internal steam and get 'em hot... the shells will often snap open a bit as they get close to ready for eating... and they will explode if not sliced.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Have a sling shot at the ready, when your buddy goes to take a crapper in his camp shit bucket, grab a hot chestnut from the campfire and sneak up and shoot him as he hunkers down to take his daily grunt.
> 
> Should be fun at the camp this weekend!


 Sippy , your are the coolest , love your post they are all ways to the point .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm no expert but seems I heard somewhere Chestnuts can be roasted by an open fire. But be careful I also heard Jack Frost may be nipping at your nose.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love tree nuts of all kinds, but never developed a taste for chestnuts. Hope you have a better experience.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

got chest nuts??? 
titty twister time.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Way better than chin nuts, so I'm told.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Way better than chin nuts, so I'm told.


Deeznuts....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

roast them on an open fire...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Remember to leech them heavily. If you just cook them they are quite strong and you can't eat nearly as many of them.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

if you enough you can make chestnut flour , its used Europeans have some repices but allot more in southern Italian and Sicilian style cooking mostly in tarts cakes and cookies and I think it is also made in you some kind of farm animal treat not sure which ones 
it is also can be more crumbly and it has a taste of its own with a small hint of sweetness 
hope that helps


----------

